# 1/32 Home Set



## jnor (Jul 30, 2006)

I would like to get started in 1/32 at home......Raced slot cars years ago (I'm in my 50's)..

Can't decide which one...Carrera, Scalextric, SCX, ....digital, analog ?????

Thanks for any help....


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

That's a lot of question there. And there are probably as many answers as there are ways to skin a cat.
I think first you should decide whether you want to go digital or stay with the traditional one car one lane format. Personally I have stayed with one car one lane following the KISS theory. I've seen the digital systems and even driven on a couple of digital tracks but even though they do add a new dimension to slot racing the varoius systems are not interchangeable and they are a bit harder to maintain functionality.

Then you need to decide how much room you have to set a track up and whether you have the space to leave it up all the time. Also how many lanes to build and whether to use manufactured plastic track or to rout your own course out of MDF.

Assuming you are staying with a manufactured brand the next choice is lane width. Scalextric and SCX are only wide enough for 1/32 scale cars and of course 1/43 scale. Carrera track is wide enough to run 1/24th scale cars on. Scaley and SCX track is divided into 4 sections per 90 degrees of turn while Carrera is divided into three sections per 90 degrees. Therefore you can design more variations with the Scalextric system.

I ended up buying Scalextric before I knew all of the above and have built myself a 55' four lane speedway. I and my friends like the track plan and we are having a lot of fun with it. It was built in my friends garage and there was still room to get around the entire track. I have since moved to to a rental space along with my HO train layout.
The only reason I would have considered Carrera track would be the wider spacing between lanes but I'm not sure whether I could have built the design in the space allowed.

Remember, all brands of 1/32 cars will run on analog track while digital is pretty much brand specific.

I hope this helped.


----------



## jnor (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks for the answers, both here, and OWH

Scalextric, analog it is !!


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

jnor,

A word on Scalextric that I did not mention. I do not recommend buying a Scalextric START set. The track is not really compatable with the rest of their line, they have a small power pack and the controllers have no brake wire. The curve sections only come in 90 degree increments.

I would recommend getting the largest Scalextric sport set set you can afford. If you want four lanes they make two sets that together create a four lane replica of Watkins Glen.

Now the Scaley START cars on the other hand are good cars to start with. Very durable bodies and basically the same chassis as the rest of their line. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## jnor (Jul 30, 2006)

Ok....here's what I bought:

http://www.fantasyworldhobbies.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=8491

And I also got a Carrera Avus 1/24 set with a lot of xtra track from a buddy ov mine


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Well it looks like you changed your mind. You will most likely enjoy the extra width of the Carrera track. Remember you can run any brand of analog car on your track.


----------



## jnor (Jul 30, 2006)

I only have the Carrera track because I got a "deal" on it. The Scalextric track will be what I use......


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Well we have have another person thats hooked on slot cars YES!


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

jnor said:


> I only have the Carrera track because I got a "deal" on it. The Scalextric track will be what I use......


You do know that scalextric track is not interchangeable with Carrera. Of course you can have two separate track set ups. About the only things you can use from the Carrera set are the cars.


Search E-Bay as there are usually several good deals on track sets less the cars.


----------



## jnor (Jul 30, 2006)

I figure the Carrera set is good trading material....


----------



## paul247 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi ya, if it helps, I'm also in my fifties and whilst I've always been an analog fan, I did spend a small fortune on a substantial amount on Scalextric Digital Kit and was frankly disappointed - funny thing was, when I resold it all, I actually made a profit

Firstly, I found the standard Scalextric Digital Controllers were not particular responsive compounded by which there were too many restrictions when it came to motor up grades, if you enjoy "race turning your cars" high performance motors will blow the "digital conversation chip" also the switching mechanism that allows the lane change on the tract sections has a sliding section within the assembly that will drop out of aliment if the track is drop or handle inappropriately.

Aside from all that, the Scalextric Sport track is much better than the old classic track and if kept clean very drivable.

Hope you find the above a little helpful.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Modlerbob said:


> jnor,
> 
> A word on Scalextric that I did not mention. I do not recommend buying a Scalextric START set. The track is not really compatable with the rest of their line, they have a small power pack and the controllers have no brake wire. The curve sections only come in 90 degree increments.
> 
> ...


Question Bob :-?

i have a scalectric "Top Gear" & "City Sliders" sets (1/32)
MIB's.... no room yet to set up 
do they have that break-option thing already built in???

TY,
Bubba 123 :hat:


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that the Top gear set has controllers with brakes. The braking is created by a third wire in the controller that when the power is off completes a circuit through the track where the motor becomes a generator putting drag on the armature slowing the car down faster than just cutting the power.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Modlerbob said:


> I'm pretty sure that the Top gear set has controllers with brakes. The braking is created by a third wire in the controller that when the power is off completes a circuit through the track where the motor becomes a generator putting drag on the armature slowing the car down faster than just cutting the power.


ty,
will this work w/ older analog cars like eldon 2???

bubba 123


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh yes, almost any analog system will work with other brands of analog cars as long as the voltage from the power supply is roughly the same. Most brands have a nominal 12v power supply which in reality range from 10v to 16v. Many hobbiests with larger tracks use a car or truck battery or series of batteries for the power supply which runs about 13.8v. If you plan to use the scalextric power packs with their power bases you must either use their controllers or ones that are modified. Scalextric uses a positive ground system whereas most others use negative ground, but it doesn't require any changes to the cars.


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

For any large 4 lane or 2 lane 1/32nd scale track, I would recommend one of the Professor Motor power supplies instead of the wall warts. All you would need to get would be an extra power base and wire the Professor Motor power supply into it. The PM power supply will work for up to a 4 lane 1/32nd scale track with most of the motors and is voltage adjustable, highly filtered, and very reasonably priced. Most folks that run non-magnet racing like to turn down the power anyway.

If using a Scalextric track, I would recommend a wall wart power unit for each lane if you have to use wall warts. 

Mike R


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Modlerbob said:


> Oh yes, almost any analog system will work with other brands of analog cars as long as the voltage from the power supply is roughly the same. Most brands have a nominal 12v power supply which in reality range from 10v to 16v. Many hobbiests with larger tracks use a car or truck battery or series of batteries for the power supply which runs about 13.8v. If you plan to use the scalextric power packs with their power bases you must either use their controllers or ones that are modified. Scalextric uses a positive ground system whereas most others use negative ground, but it doesn't require any changes to the cars.


big TY on the info Bob :wave:
Bubba 123 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Mike R said:


> For any large 4 lane or 2 lane 1/32nd scale track, I would recommend one of the Professor Motor power supplies instead of the wall warts. All you would need to get would be an extra power base and wire the Professor Motor power supply into it. The PM power supply will work for up to a 4 lane 1/32nd scale track with most of the motors and is voltage adjustable, highly filtered, and very reasonably priced. Most folks that run non-magnet racing like to turn down the power anyway.
> 
> If using a Scalextric track, I would recommend a wall wart power unit for each lane if you have to use wall warts.
> 
> Mike R


big TY Mike :thumbsup:
Bubba 123:wave:


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

I also agree that if you plan to use the Scalextric power packs for a while then you should invest in one for each lane. The extra plugs are built into the power base and there is a switch that indicates whether one or two power packs are to be used on each power base.

I will soon be switching to one of those variable voltage power supplies that was mentioned. But so far since November I have had no problem with the Scalextric power supplies or controllers.


----------



## RMMseven (Oct 22, 2004)

Sounds like you are well on your way to having fun. Both the Scalextric Sport and Carrera track are good, both have their fans. I personally have had too many in=ssues with connections with the Sport.
Good suggestion on the power supply too. I thought this might also be of help -> http://www.homeracingworld.com/throttlecontrol.htm


----------



## Cottonmouth (Feb 27, 2006)

This thread has been extremely helpful to me. I too am in my fifties and always ran H.O. slots when I was young. Now with the variety and and the comeback, if you will, of slot cars my interest is back to getting involved in it. Some of my buddies have been talking lately about getting together when the weather turns cold and racing at a local hobby store that has a track. I was unaware of the whole analogue-digital configs and your info has been great! Now, if you guys can start a thread about basic mods (tires, magnets and such) that would be helpful...hate to have my backside handed to me the first time out!  I'm going to have to get some seat time for sure.


----------

